# I love this website



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.krazyawesome.com. I am making a very easy half circle that is on that site. I am having a lot of fun making it.


----------



## jenk (Jun 15, 2013)

It is a great site, lots of things to do, thanks


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I like her patterns, too.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

My next project...If I don't find something else to do. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I've just added three more projects to my To-Do list!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! I love it. Glad to know there's a knitter helping to "keep Austin weird" :thumbup:


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Your Welcome'



Dimples16 said:


> http://www.krazyawesome.com. Knit Monster I am making a very easy half circle shawl that is on that site. I am having a lot of fun making it.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Great site! I downloaded about 7 patterns.


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

What a wonderful site!!!!! THANK YOU.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice patterns thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! I love the cabled top bag...


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this site. I have bookmarked it to look at later but loved the shrug pattern I looked at.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice patterns. Thx.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Some very cute patterns!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Wow! I love it. Glad to know there's a knitter helping to "keep Austin weird" :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Dimples16! Lots I want to make!


----------

